# Filter for Bamboo Shrimp setup



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there. What filter would you recommend for a bamboo shrimp setup?

Thanks


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Anything that creates a good flow. They love the flow and use it to help feed. Mine will sit under the flow or off to the side a little and put out her fans and munch munch munch. Very cute!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The one that my girlfriend has just stays on the uptake portion of the penguin330 HOB filter and eats all day.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Seems like they don't eat much then... After all the HOB gets most of the debris in the tank...

Poor little guys must starve. Do you have to feed them anything special?


----------



## Mr G (May 3, 2006)

Zapins said:


> Seems like they don't eat much then... After all the HOB gets most of the debris in the tank...
> 
> Poor little guys must starve. Do you have to feed them anything special?


Mine often sit near the intake to the filter ..... actually I'd have thought it was the best place to sit.

Any debris is being drawn toward the intake and therefore towards the shrimp !
You'd have to expect water from the filter 'outflow' to be cleaner !

.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd agree with Mr. G's logic of it being the best possible place for the shrimp to feed. There's water current at the intake portion of the filter which automatically pulls debris to the shrimp when it sits there and I don't have to feed it anything special. If you're planning on only keeping bamboo shrimp and nothing else in the tank I'd suggest you feed something at least. Maybe the shrimp pellets used to feed scavengers but have it mushed first so they can filter it with their "hands" since they can't claw at it to pick it up.


----------



## aquaboyaquatics (Feb 22, 2006)

I feed all my filter feeders crushed flake food. The "dust" that is left in the bottom of a fish food container is ideal. I save this and use it for that purpose. Or you can use a mortise & Pestle to grind any pellets or flakes to tiny particles. 

If there is not enough food in the water column, they will pinch their fans into a hand shape in scavenge the substrate.


Mike


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I also feed mine crushed flake food. I can use a turkey baster to do it, even from right up close. She just sits there and gathers it all in. It's actually kind of fun.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine is getting used to the normal feeding times here at home now, and will wait in the water stream from the filter. The flow throws the food right at her. I crush my flakes so she doesn't have to work hard. And yes, they can and do scavenge from the ground or sponge filter. When she is hungry and it is not feeding time, she will sit on the sponge I placed on the intake, and gather her food from the incoming water as some others have noticed. 
I have never tried a turkey baster for feeding, I'm afraid I'd squeeze to hard and knock her over.  hahaha.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the answers. I am just doing a nice setup for them and some amano shrimp...


----------

